# holidays on c e scheme



## marydoll (15 Aug 2008)

hi all 
i started on c e scheme  and have our holidays booked for september 
since jan what are holiday entitlement 
thanks marydoll


----------



## eileen alana (15 Aug 2008)

Why don't you ask your CE supervisor.


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Aug 2008)

Did you mention holidays already booked when starting the scheme. 
Holidays are same as statutory holidays in any other job. 20 days pro rata, but like any other employment *when *you actually take them is by agreement with supervisor


----------

